# Multi Thermometer Test and Results- ThermoPop/TelTru/Weber



## Whiskeysmoker (Mar 5, 2019)

Hello Fellas and Lady Fellas,

I have recently purchased a couple of Tel-Tru BQ300 thermometers and decided to test their accuracy along with a couple of other thermometers I have. The thermometers included are Tel-Tru BQ300 x2, ThermoPop digital meat thermometer x1, Weber manufacturer thermometer (came with my 22.5 premium kettle grill). This started off with me being bored and not being able to grill due to a snow storm...

I did two rounds of testing for all four thermometers and two separate burners on my stove. I held each thermometer in boiling water (212 degrees Fahrenheit) so they could all sit at the same temp. The only thermometer to be submerged in a bowl of ice water was the ThermoPop since it is the only one that can read that low. The results are posted next.

ThermoPop digital meat thermometer cold temp: 32 degrees Fahrenheit in bowl of ice water

Hot temp: 210 in boiling water

TelTru BBQ thermometer 1:
206 in boiling water

TelTru BBQ thermometer 2:
205 in boiling water

Weber charcoal grill manufacturer thermometer: 212 in boiling water

Test # 2 on separate burner and more water for further penetration:

ThermoPop Digital meat thermometer: 210 degrees Fahrenheit 

Tel-Tru #1: 205/206 degrees Fahrenheit 

Tel-Tru #2: 209 degrees Fahrenheit 

Weber thermometer: 212 degrees Fahrenheit 


On the second test I added more water to the pot to make sure that the TelTru’s were submerged past the groove on the lower half of them stem for a more accurate reading, which it only changed the results of one thermometer. I am thinking that since the stem in the Weber thermometer is much shorter and it was able to be fully submerged, it was able to take a more accurate reading.

Basically I had a day off today and thought I would fiddle around and do some experiments. Now the question in the back of my mind is should I pack up these expensive Tel-Tru’s and send them back or should I just move on and make a mental note that they are a few degrees south of the accurate temp? If anyone has done any similar test and yielded a different result, please share. I have posted a few pics at the bottom to show how the test was done, and yes a few are missing.  Thanks for reading!


----------



## Whiskeysmoker (Mar 5, 2019)

I just realized I forgot to add an important detail, both of the TelTru’s were submerged for three minutes at a time to make sure they had time to get to an accurate reading as specified on the website.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 5, 2019)

Aren't the Tel trus calibratable?


----------



## Whiskeysmoker (Mar 5, 2019)

kruizer said:


> Aren't the Tel trus calibratable?



Hey Kruizer, I have read that some of them are, but they require a master thermometer, which I don’t have. Also, the website says that the “Recal” models can be calibrated using an external calibration feature, which mine do not have. I am a bit hesitant of taking the nut off of the bottom that sits just above the threads because I don’t want to risk voiding any type of warranty or throwing it further out of calibration.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 5, 2019)

Also what is your location. Depending on altitude, 212° may not be your boil point. Someone had the calculator on here previously.


----------



## Whiskeysmoker (Mar 5, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Also what is your location. Depending on altitude, 212° may not be your boil point. Someone had the calculator on here previously.



Winterrider,
I am in Cincinnati, OH. I definitely should have thought of that since that was a big thing when I lived in Colorado Springs, CO. I will definitely look for a calculator for that. Thanks for the input!


----------



## mosparky (Mar 5, 2019)

They are all within 3% or so of boiling and 3 of them are for atmosphere. Personally I don't think they are far enough off to worry about. Being dial type they really aren't meant for Gnats Ass type of readings. Chances are your smoker/grill won't hold that close.
The nut you mention at the base of the thread my well be your adjustment and doesn't "come off" but instead moves the needle in relation to the dial. Being in Cincinnati, I doubt you are high enough to effect the boilpoint.
 The digital most likely can't be re-calibrated and 2 degrees isn't much in the grand scream of things. It would be nice to have it reading dead on but your cook won't be ruined for want of 2 degrees.


----------

